# Perfect staff technique



## Dieter (May 8, 2003)

Hi everybody

I just came across this clip and who ever has been doing sibat or Bo should have a look at this sequence. It must take a lifetime to get that level of skill right !?

Use the right mouse-button and save to have a look at it.

http://www.forennews.de/download/ghyslain_razaa.wmv 


Comments please.


Regards


Dieter


----------



## Cthulhu (May 8, 2003)

Heh.  This has already been talked about a bit in the kenpo forum:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7705

Like I said in that forum, apparently this kid used his high school's camera for something and forgot to take the tape out when he returned the camera.  There's already a version of this clip out with Star Wars lightsaber visual effects and sound.  

Cthulhu


----------

